# Myths and tall tales...?



## jobe (Dec 20, 2009)

There might be a thread like this but i searched and didnt find one....

what are some stories you here over and over on the road?

Ive heard from a few people in a few different states that rubbing your cig ash in your pants makes em waterproof. NO it does not. Id like to know where/how that one got started.


anyone got some good ones?


----------



## lice (Dec 21, 2009)

someone told me a drunk hobo passed out on an ant hill and they crawled up his mouth and ate him from the inside.
moral: set up camp before dark.


----------

